
We hired a part-time QA tester for $40 per session - dsaffy
https://pragli.com/blog/how-we-hired-a-part-time-qa-tester/
======
jaclaz
I have no idea what pragli is, but if their budget for QA is US$ 40 per week,
and they cannot afford to double it (hiring BOTH tester A and tester C) to a
whopping US$ 80 per week, I don't think I will ever get near that thing.

Besides I simply cannot imagine what was the "scope" of the blog entry, what
did they want to show?

~~~
dsaffy
We are a bootstrapped 2 person company and the product is in beta. FWIW, the
two of us devs are doing QA as well.

~~~
jaclaz
> We are a bootstrapped 2 person company and the product is in beta.

Ahh, you were posting about the development of your own product, I didn't get
it.

> FWIW, the two of us devs are doing QA as well.

Yep, but if Person A got 6 bugs in 90 minutes, and Person C found 11 bugs in
two hours it must have been at the time in an early-early beta stage.

Anyway, good luck with your endeavour, I see that your thingy got some
traction on the other thread:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22134329](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22134329)

